# 1935 Cycleplane project update



## deepsouth (Apr 18, 2020)

I making some progress on my 1935 Cycleplane.  I should get the headset early next week so I can get it up on the wheels.  Hopefully,  the plating will be done soon. The seat is with Bob  U.  Looking forward to getting it done.


----------



## ballooney (Apr 18, 2020)

KILLER!!!


----------



## John G04 (Apr 18, 2020)

Looks fantastic!! Couldn’t of had a more drastic change in a year!


----------



## molly (Apr 18, 2020)

real nice


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2020)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2020)

Great eye candy!!


----------



## Tony M (Apr 18, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 18, 2020)

Beauty love the red !


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Apr 19, 2020)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice. Looks familiar......


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 19, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Nice. Looks familiar......
> 
> View attachment 1177602



If this is the one with the blue pinstriping, I have a picture of it on my shop wall for inspiration.  Regardless,  nice bike.


----------



## molly (Apr 19, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Nice. Looks familiar......
> 
> View attachment 1177602



WOW is that beautiful. what kind of bike is that.


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 19, 2020)

molly said:


> WOW is that beautiful. what kind of bike is that.




35 Schwinn Cycleplane. Twin to deepsouth's project. Took it for a 2 mile ride today, so I snapped a photo while it was out.


----------



## molly (Apr 19, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> 35 Schwinn Cycleplane. Twin to deepsouth's project. Took it for a 2 mile ride today, so I snapped a photo while it was out.



WOW how did you find that in such good condition.


----------



## Sven (Apr 20, 2020)

Sweet!!!!Cant anymore red than that..dang! Looks stupendous! Great hob!


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 20, 2020)

oh wow! THAT is gorgeous. I think I'll kick back and just stare at it with a cup of coffee. LOL. Amazing.


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 20, 2020)

Got it up on the wheels today.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 21, 2020)

No matter how many cycleplane motorbikes I have seen over the years I am just as excited to see the next one come together. This bike is just beautiful-wonderful restoration=thanks for bringing it back to it's former glory!


----------



## Jerry Smith (Apr 25, 2020)

Love the color, well crafted darts. My first and last restoration was a double diamond, had tons of help from dave@nostalgic.net and uncle Bob.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 25, 2020)

After seeing this who can complain about a WELL restored bike?  It is a thing of beauty!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 25, 2020)

Jerry Smith said:


> Love the color, well crafted darts. My first and last restoration was a double diamond, had tons of help from dave@nostalgic.net and uncle Bob.
> 
> View attachment 1181063
> 
> ...



I can only hope my bike turns out  as good as yours. Great bike.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 28, 2020)

Very nicely done... love the red!


----------



## mwolfsheimer (Apr 29, 2020)

Congrats!!  Looks Really Nice....here's my Mead Brown / Tan one from '35


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

mwolfsheimer said:


> Congrats!!  Looks Really Nice....here's my Mead Brown / Tan one from '35
> View attachment 1183818



Nice!!  It glows!


----------



## Jerry Smith (Apr 29, 2020)

to find that along side the Christmas tree . . . love that color combo.


----------

